# Coral Reef Shop - New Fish and Clean up Crew have arrived.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

A large shipment of Fish and Clean up Crew has arrived.

This shipment includes:

*Angels*:

African Flameback
Bicolour
Black/Knox
Cherub
Emperor (Juvenile)
Half Black
Regal (Red Sea and Indian Ocean varieties)

*Anthias:*

Borbonius
Squareback (male and female)
Sunburst

*Blennies:*

Black Sailfin
Midas (African Golden)
Scooter

*Butterflyfish:*

Copperband
Yellow Longnose

*Dragonettes:*

Ruby Red

*Gobies:*

Rainfordi
Sleeper
Twinspot Signal
Watchman

*Tangs:*

Kole - Yellow Eye and Blue Eye
Mata (Juvenile)
Mimic - Chocolate and Half Black
Orange Shoulder
Powder Brown
Sailfin (Desjardin and Pacific)
Tomini

*Triggers:*

Blue Throat (Male and Female)
Clown
Pinktail
Crosshatch MALE approx. 6"

*Wrasses:*

Checkerboard
Coris (Juvenile)
Cleaner
Fairy - Exquisite, Temminckii, Lubbock's, Red Margin)

*Miscellaneous:*

Warty Black Angler
Pinnatus Batfish
Snowflake Eel
Marine Betta
Valentini Puffer

100s of Turbo Snails
Serpent Starfish
Fromia Starfish
Sea Hares

*A large selection of designer clownfish are still available*


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Additional Pics.....*

Crosshatch Male.....


----------

